# School me on flow controls



## eurorice (Dec 10, 2005)

After posting my video in the MK4 section... i've realized that i need some sort of flow control setup for my GLI. I'm currently running the basic Air Lift/Auto Pilot setup from Bag Riders with 3/8" lines. I've done some searching and haven't really found an answer to what i'm looking for. They have 3 different flow controls on their website and i'm curious as to what would be the best option as far as adjustability and installation.

P4C


----------



## Prime. (Jun 8, 2008)

Do you want to slow down your lift or dump?


----------



## eurorice (Dec 10, 2005)

i'm really only concerned with slowing down the lift.... but controlling the dump would be nice too. but the dump mufflers control that, correct ?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

eurorice said:


> i'm really only concerned with slowing down the lift.... but controlling the dump would be nice too. but the dump mufflers control that, correct ?


dump mufflers are just that, they muffle the dump haha. They dont control the flow, just quiet the noise


----------



## Prime. (Jun 8, 2008)

eurorice said:


> i'm really only concerned with slowing down the lift.... but controlling the dump would be nice too. but the dump mufflers control that, correct ?


inline flow controls are kinda expensive. This is like what you would want without adding in more fittings and stuff. 

http://www.fastenal.com/web/products/detail.ex?sku=0422070&ucst=t


As far as dump control, something like is what you want. 

http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/SMC-ADJUSTABLE-DUMP-CONTROL.html


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Not that expensive....

http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/SMC-FLOW-CONTROLS.html


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Flow controls can be used to slow either fill or dump, it's merely a matter of where you put them (location wise). 

There are two popular kinds of flow controls used. The one linked above. This type of flow control requires the addition of two MNPT PTC fittings which must be put into either end of the actual flow control. The other kind is a direct _PTC Flow Control_ which, requires no additional fittings and is plug and play. Both flow controls are made by SMC and are great quality, it's just a matter of what you're looking for. One thing I will add is that more connections means more leaks (4 connections versus 2). 

[pic of inline ptc flow control]


----------



## eurorice (Dec 10, 2005)

thanks andrew... the in line setup is exactly what i'm looking for :thumbup: looks like i'll be ordering a couple on my lunch today. 

thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

No problem, Keith :thumbup::beer: 

I'll keep an eye out for your order! 

Cheers, 
Andrew


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Ah yes the different types will be better depending on what type of valves you are running. :thumbup:


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

i'm a little confused on where i'd put the flow controls still... 

I have the new autopilot v2. and i want to slow down my rears. 
from what i'm reading in this thread, i'd have to put the flow control 
at the dump valve.. and the v2 only has one dump for all of the valves. 
and that's where i'd have to place the flow control. 
is this correct?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

For the AP V2, you could run one of these. That will slow down the lowering of the car a bit :beer:


----------



## bassmanjosh (Nov 6, 2004)

when I put these on my exhaust valves, it cut my lowering time by half as well as muffled the sound. 

http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/SPEEDAIRE-DUMP-MUFFLER.html


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Indeed, those will work with the AutoPilot V1 manifolds (PN 25009). However, the new AutoPilot V2 manifold will not accept those as it has the pre-pressed SMC collets like the AccuAir VU4 manifold. 

[AutoPilot V2 Manifold]


----------



## eurorice (Dec 10, 2005)

will those work with all digital management valves though ? what setup are you running ?


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> For the AP V2, you could run one of these. That will slow down the lowering of the car a bit :beer:


 awesome. thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## eurorice (Dec 10, 2005)

wow... i need to spend more time in here, lol, waaaaaay more help in this thread than i've seen in the MK4 forums in the last year or so :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

eurorice said:


> will those work with all digital management valves though ? what setup are you running ?


 It's going to depend on what manifold/valves you're running. If you're running a manifold/valve that has a threaded exhaust port, you will need to run one of the following [all images below are embedded, just click!]: 

 

 

 

If you're running the AccuAir manifold or the new AutoPilot V2 manifold, you'll need to run the Meade PTC muffler as shown above. :thumbup::beer: 




staygold89 said:


> awesome. thanks. :thumbup:


 No problem :beer:


----------



## eurorice (Dec 10, 2005)

i'm running Autopilot V1 management... so option 1 is what i'm considering. are the 1/8" diameter fittings the correct size even though i'm using 3/8" lines on my setup ?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

eurorice said:


> i'm running Autopilot V1 management... so option 1 is what i'm considering. are the 1/8" diameter fittings the correct size even though i'm using 3/8" lines on my setup ?


 Correct as the AP V1 exhaust ports are 1/8" :beer:


----------



## eurorice (Dec 10, 2005)

well then... you're about to see another order from me come through your system haha 

are there two dump ports per valve or just one ? 


thanks andrew :heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

eurorice said:


> well then... you're about to see another order from me come through your system haha
> 
> are there two dump ports per valve or just one ?
> 
> ...


 Keith, it's one dump per corner for a total of four. 

If you want to just slow down one axle, you'll need a total of two. 

Let me know if you need anything else, sir. Happy to help :beer: :heart:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

So, say I want to slow the dump on both my rear bags. I have the VU4. I need just one of the Meade PTC mufflers or two? Its been a while since I looked at my manifold but I think it only had two exhaust ports.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

IIRC, the AccuAir VU4 exhaust ports are fed by all the solenoids and thus to slow the rears down, you can't just plug one side, you'd have to plug both. :beer:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

reynolds9000 said:


> So, say I want to slow the dump on both my rear bags. I have the VU4. I need just one of the Meade PTC mufflers or two? Its been a while since I looked at my manifold but I think it only had two exhaust ports.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


 1 - the mead dump mufflers from bagriders come in sets of two for a reason. 
2 - all the solenoids connect to one common dump manifold with 2 ends. 
3 - you can't slow down JUST the rears by use of dump mufflers, you need to use flow controls for that


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

MechEngg said:


> 1 - the mead dump mufflers from bagriders come in sets of two for a reason.
> 2 - all the solenoids connect to one common dump manifold with 2 ends.
> 3 - you can't slow down JUST the rears by use of dump mufflers, you need to use flow controls for that


 Not trying to nit pick here, sir. However, not all solenoids connect to one common dump solenoid. It will vary dependent upon how the manifold is configured. Manifolds such as the VU4 and AutoPilot V2 manifold do use a common dump solenoid. However, we sell the mead mufflers individually because the AutoPilot V2 manifold only requires one, whereas the VU4 requires two. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Not trying to nit pick here, sir. However, not all solenoids connect to one common dump solenoid. It will vary dependent upon how the manifold is configured. Manifolds such as the VU4 and AutoPilot V2 manifold do use a common dump solenoid. However, we sell the mead mufflers individually because the AutoPilot V2 manifold only requires one, whereas the VU4 requires two. :thumbup::beer:





reynolds9000 said:


> I have the VU4.


 Tailored my response to his post. Just saying


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

MechEngg said:


> Tailored my response to his post. Just saying


 I figured as much (given the response I made before yours). I just didn't want anyone else reading the thread to misconstrue what you've said and then take away the wrong knowledge. Just want to make sure that everyone is on the same page :thumbup::beer:


----------

